# Conspiracy Theory: Did We Land on the Moon?



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys Have You seen the Documentary by FOX :[SIZE=+1]* Conspiracy Theory: Did We Land on the Moon? (2001) *[/SIZE]  

Skeptics analyze the discrepancies and inconsistencies in the evidence that men landed on the moon in the late 1960s and early 1970s. Their conclusion: NASA faked the moon landings! Evidence of deception includes: the physical problems inherent in rocket control; the lack of a blast crater under the LM descent engine; the lack of stars in the lunar sky; discrepancies and similarities in the shadows and backgrounds of moon photos; flag waving on an airless moon; and the presence of deadly radiation in interplanetary space. The skeptics contend that astronauts have never flown beyond the Van Allen radiation belt.

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5MVVtFYTSo
-----------------

So was the Moon Landing Real or Fake?What Do u Think.........I think its a fake


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 30, 2008)

Old topic dont u think.... i say then no.... later yea....


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

For every convincing discrepancy that conspiracy theorists have provided, there was an equally convincing counter shown on the Discovery channel. It doesn't matter, one way or the other, this conspiracy theory will soon be put to rest by the Indian Chandrayaan missions. As for me, I believe humans went to Earth's moon and returned.

What I would like to know, through a poll and debate, is what members here think about whether or not India should race China to the moon and beyond. If it's already been debated then please provide the link because I could not find it.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49006


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 1, 2008)

Sry for repeated thread ...i searched for this topic in the forum...couldm't find..anyway thanks.....will debate there....

@mod...merge or remove this thread.....


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 2, 2008)

Silly question thread starter ..... ::Everybody knows that little green men came to the earth & took us on a joy ride to moon .. Now Mr.Armstrong cudn't click the photographs  bcoz he had an illicit affair with a martian who had sworn him to keep their identity secret ..... Hence we had the Nasa's version of photoshopping ( i.e photos were made in a shop)

To all Conspiracy theorists try & beat that ^^^^^^^^^......


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

No I dun think so..won't till I land myself(ne nasa guy reading this)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

hey u a nasa guy?


lolol


----------



## Indyan (Oct 9, 2008)

*Thread Closed*


----------

